# Modded the S9



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

The first thing I did was remove the clear plastic handle. It was uncomfortable and I wasn't using the ammo that it was meant to store.
I attempted a paracord wrap, but I have no skill at cord-weaving and I quickly became dissatisfied with my results. It was better than the plastic, but not
great by any means. I didn't bother with a pic of this intermediate step.
After seeing what Tex did with the foam cycle grips, I thought about the rubber grips I pulled off my mountain bike when I swapped them out last year.
It took a little cutting, and I had to put a few wraps of duct tape around the frame, but I got it to fit decently. The rubber handle is comfortable and very grippy.
I got to thinking that I liked the look of the tubing you see on the forks of Dankungs so I found some 1/4" ID black fuel hose to serve that purpose.
I picked that and some RR-T bands up a couple of weeks ago but, obviously, I had to wait until I pulled the existing bands off to install it.
The original bands on my S9 began showing wear much faster than I expected. Could be that it spent a long time in the package waiting to be bought?
So, yesterday I finally decided I'd gotten enough shots out of them and I didn't want to get slapped in the face if one of them broke.
I installed the tubing (it took a heat gun and some oil) on the forks and cut it to size with a razor blade. Then I slid on the RR-T bands and trimmed the handle material a bit more to clearance it for the new 'fork protectors'.

After giving it last night to set, here's what I have.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent mod. One of the cheapest yet bet slingshots you can buy and you made it even better!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good!
The S9 is often my reccomendation for people looking to get their first slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great, its fun putting the thinking cap on to make good looking and functional upgrades. good job


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good! -- Tex


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like it would be comfortable!


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, guys.








I'm pretty pleased with it. Though, I must say, going from the original bands to RR-T's feels like learning to shoot again.
I'm sure I'll like it better once I get used to them, though... they're pretty fast.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a pukka mod


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the grip


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)




----------

